# 18 SEL Premium - StormTrooper Build (TOTALED)



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

So I have been on another Atlas forum for a while now but it seems like nobody uses it so decided to make the switch to this forum. Just a little background, this is my wife’s Atlas and below are some of the mods/upgrades that I have so far

2018 VW Atlas SEL Premium purchased 33k miles (purchased with 21K miles) 

Front and Rear Dash cam (separate units) 
Interior LED kit
LED Fog lights 
LED Reverse lights
WeatherTech Floor Liners
aFe Cold Air Intake 
Painted rotors black 
Crossbar and Roof rack 

Future Plans:
Tint front windows – long over due 
Exhaust – still trying to figure out which route to take either do a muffler delete or resonator delete 
Wheels – currently sitting on 20’s but plan on going to 19’s


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

Avoided a big time accident yesterday that's the second time now
1st) Hit and Run - 



2nd) Blind Spot -


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

Took me almost 2 years to get done but the tint is finally done, next up is the exhaust


----------



## 800ftTallAngryRobot (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks great! I have an '18 SE Tech that's similar, but my wheels are the 18" Prizmas, but powdered matte black. I have a resonator delete kit in the garage to get to. Also want to swap some speakers, just for clearer sound as mine feel like they're not as great as they could be...
If you end up getting rid of those 20s, let me know... 

Also which dash cams are you using? I have been wanting to get some for my & my wife's Atlas (another '18 SE/Tech, bought at the same time), as I think with her driving she could really use it...

Thanks!


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

Front - 








Amazon.com: 4K Dash Cam Built-in WiFi GPS Car Dashboard Camera Recorder with UHD 2880x2160P,Night Vision,3.0" IPS Screen,170° Wide Angle, Parking Mode,WDR,Loop Recording,G-Sensor for Cars,Truck.Support 128GB Max : Electronics


Amazon.com: 4K Dash Cam Built-in WiFi GPS Car Dashboard Camera Recorder with UHD 2880x2160P,Night Vision,3.0" IPS Screen,170° Wide Angle, Parking Mode,WDR,Loop Recording,G-Sensor for Cars,Truck.Support 128GB Max : Electronics



www.amazon.com






Rear -
Crosstour Mini Dash Cam 1080P FHD Car Camera Recorder with 1.5" LCD Screen 170°Wide Angle
The link from Amazon does not work anymore


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

Sad to report that the Atlas was totaled in a car accident, wife was hurt really bad from the accident, currently on bed rest and thankfully the kids are okay. Atlas held up pretty strong for a T-Bone collision. 

Just some crazy luck I suppose but I had swapped the tires the night before the accident which I think helped tremendously in the braking.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Oof, sorry this happened. Sorry for the family too. Hearing the kids screaming is tough.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

You drove way faster than everyone on the road, weave through lanes, no turn signal. Just sayin'


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

speed51133! said:


> You drove way faster than everyone on the road, weave through lanes, no turn signal. Just sayin'


Faster than everyone else on the road? Seemed to me she was maintaining her distance from the cars in front of her.


----------



## 17_AllTrack (Dec 22, 2020)

speed51133! said:


> You drove way faster than everyone on the road, weave through lanes, no turn signal. Just sayin'


Are you serious? Looks like totally normal speed compared to the rest of traffic, normal lane changing, and the Focus totally pulled blindly into oncoming traffic.

But yea, def OPs wife's fault


----------

